
The Science of Sneaker Culture - ogcricket
https://www.cbsnews.com/video/the-science-of-sneaker-culture-an-online-course-for-kids-stuck-at-home-in-their-socks/
======
BrooklynDocks
I think of all the stuff I liked as a kid that my teachers and parents thought
was trivial. Watching this, I wonder how much more interested I would have
been in school if that stuff had been a part of it, instead of mocked.

